# question about serbian highflier eye



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a 4 serbian highflier a breeders. the 2 bird have pearl eye and the other 2 bird have brown eye(almost black the color of the bird is black check) and orange eye. 

My question is are all serbian highflier are pearl eye? Discard the white bird with bull eye. 

Are my bird are not pure serbian highflier?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*eyes*



APF_LOFT said:


> i have a 4 serbian highflier a breeders. the 2 bird have pearl eye and the other 2 bird have brown eye(almost black the color of the bird is black check) and orange eye.
> 
> My question is are all serbian highflier are pearl eye? Discard the white bird with bull eye.
> 
> ...


 I have over 60 birds and only one of them has a dark eye, I really can't answer that with 100% certianty, you might want to do a search for a member named OUTCOLD, I got my birds from him and he knows way more then me. I also started with 4 birds, then he gave me 7 more the next year and now over 60 Happy flying >Kevin


----------

